# double contrast esophagram



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All,

Please suggest CPT for this.Is it 74220 or 74246with52modifier?
Preliminary view of the chest done.Double contrast esophagram was performed by administration of effervescent agent followed by double and then single contrast barium. Multiple fluoroscopic sopt images were obtained. 
Only esophagus was  read.

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------

